# Eq at 300mg



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 12, 2012)

Is equipoise at 300mg a week good for anything at all. I have 12cc of eq300 left over from a past cycle and I was wondering if I could add it to a twelve weaker of test-tren


----------



## Dominator Human (Mar 12, 2012)

You will need more EQ.

You should run the EQ at 600mg/wk for at least 16 weeks along with some test.

Run the Test slightly higher than the EQ and for 2 weeks longer.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes that is what I figured. I just had this and thought it may do some good added into my cycle.


----------



## Hell (Mar 12, 2012)

Im running EQ at 300mg a week with my Test and Tren. Ive had 3 vials of 100mg/ml laying around for over a year. I asked a couple of knowledgeable dudes about it at 300mg a week and they said yea, sure it will work. Im mainly using it for vascularity and whatever lean gains it will help and trying it out for the first time to see if I would want to spend $ on it in the future. 
Of course you always read, at least 600mg for at least 16 weeks etc... But you always also read that test has to be higher the deca, or twice as much as the combined others to keep a stable cock and I have learned that is far from the truth. 
300mg Test Prop a week
300mg EQ a week
700mg Tren Ace a Week


----------



## redz (Mar 12, 2012)

EQ is a very weak compound. I noticed almost nothing off of 600mg/week for 15 weeks. In general there is just better compounds than EQ out there.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

Dominator Human said:


> You will need more EQ.
> 
> You should run the EQ at 600mg/wk for at least 16 weeks along with some test.
> 
> Run the Test slightly higher than the EQ and for 2 weeks longer.


 

Good post.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 12, 2012)

Since when does test have to be run higher then EQ? im running Test 600mg per week and Eq 900mg per week and getting the results I hoped for and more. Libido is up vascular as fuck and feeling great, eating like a horse. Am I missing something?


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 12, 2012)

The test higher than other compounds is straight up BS. Some people can get by with test as low as hrt doses 250mg a week while having other compounds much much higher


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 12, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> The test higher than other compounds is straight up BS. Some people can get by with test as low as hrt doses 250mg a week while having other compounds much much higher



Exactly what i thought and have read, but man people just like to apply principles that should only be applied to certain compounds across the board to all compounds. Even with Tren, guys are running it higher than the Test, loving it and actually prefer it.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

AnthonyPiccari said:


> Since when does test have to be run higher then EQ? im running Test 600mg per week and Eq 900mg per week and getting the results I hoped for and more. Libido is up vascular as fuck and feeling great, eating like a horse. Am I missing something?


 

It doesn't and you're not.


----------



## hypno (Mar 12, 2012)

I would think that the correct answer to this question would be, what are your goals. 

Fact is eq at 300 per week is pretty darn mild. However, it could still have some effect. Just noting like noticeable muscle growth or big strength gains. If you goal is to add them to what you are doing for a little bump in results then I would say it could help.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd expect a slight boost in endurance and vascularity but nothing dramatic.  I'd just buy some more and run it higher in addition to your test and tren.  Maybe the increased rbc could mitigate some of the endurance killing aspects of trenbolone


----------



## nby (Mar 12, 2012)

At 300mg it'll help your joints etc as test downgrades your collagen synthesis and EQ ups is. Other than that I doubt you'll get any real "gains" from the EQ since you're already running a _much_ more powerful compound; tren.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 12, 2012)

At 300mg....it will help increase your RBC.  That's about it, IMHO.  When I use it, I use 1gr EW....anything less and it's a waste for me.



/V


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

redz said:


> EQ is a very weak compound. I noticed almost nothing off of 600mg/week for 15 weeks. In general there is just better compounds than EQ out there.




Must suck getting fake or underdosed compounds.


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

nby said:


> At 300mg it'll help your joints etc as test downgrades your collagen synthesis and EQ ups is. Other than that I doubt you'll get any real "gains" from the EQ since you're already running a _much_ more powerful compound; tren.




I have been told from very well informed guys that EQ doesn't help the joints. I know it doesn't help mine at all.


----------



## nby (Mar 13, 2012)

boss said:


> I have been told from very well informed guys that EQ doesn't help the joints. I know it doesn't help mine at all.



Increase skeletal muscle & collagen synthesis with certain AAS - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology



> Increase skeletal muscle & collagen synthesis with certain AAS
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure -- throw it in at 300/week. If it's actual legit EQ and not some underdosed UGL deca or oil then it will work fine.

Running anabolics HIGHER than test is GREAT for actually LOOKING good! I would recommend all competitors to keep their testosterone dose at 500 mg or 250 mg/week while focusing on higher dosages of tren, primo, EQ etc....

-Matt


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

It is dragon pharma. I have used the cut mix. Great stuff. Hopefully this is dosed correctly


----------



## boss (Mar 13, 2012)

For NBY's post I don't agree. I have read different and been told different from mods on here and guys elsewhere.


----------

